# The Last Brain Games (for a while)



## David H (May 25, 2014)

*A.* An old man had been browsing for some time. He finally walked up to the girl behind the counter and handed her a book. She looked at the tag on the inside cover and said, "That's £4.50 please." The man handed her the money and promptly walked away without the book. The girl saw him leave empty-handed but she didn't call out to him in any way. Why? *(Solved)*

*B.* It's so strong, it does not break,
It's so powerful, it penetrates a lake,
Sometimes it's weak as a twig left out in the sun,
It's so wonderful it gives us the power to have fun.
What is it?

*C.* There are 2 men who are hairdressers. They are the only ones in town. Everyone in town goes to them and never goes to hairdressers out of town. You decide to go to the hairdressers. The one on the left has a big bald patch in the middle of his head. The one on the right's hair is lovely and shiny with no hair out of place. So, which one do you choose, the one on the left, or the one on the right? *(Solved)*

*D.* Henry walked down the street and bumped into his old friend from university.
"I haven't seen you for ages! I've married someone you wouldn't know." said the young friend . "This is our daughter!"
"And what's your name, girl?" Henry asked the little girl who was holding his friend's hand.
"It's the same as my mummy!" Said the girl.
"Oh so it's Teagan, is it?" Henry asked.
He was right! How did he know the girl's name? *(Solved)*

*E.* What hefty 7 letter word can you take away 2 letters and it makes eight? *(Solved)*

*F.* I tower over the man-made plain;
My peaks scrape the heavens.
I have many brothers; in fact,
We may be as many as a hundred and seven.

We're as ancient as the oldest trees,
But not older than the hills.
We've been studied for centuries now,
But with mystery we're still filled.

*G.* I have streets but no pavement,
I have cities but no buildings,
I have forests but no trees,
I have rivers yet no water.

What am I? *(Solved)*

*H.* 

I am small as an ant and big as a whale,
I can soar through the air like a bird with a tail.
I can be seen by day and not by night,
I can be seen with a big flash of light.
I follow whoever controls me by the sun,
but I fade away when dark fell like a ton.

What am I? *(Solved)*

*I.* You may enter, but you may not come in,
I have space, but no room,
I have keys, but open no lock.

What am I? *(Solved)*

*J.* When I'm young I'm tall
When I'm old I'm short
When I'm alive I glow
Because of your breath I die

What am I?

*K.* What is wider than life itself
Longer than forever
So simple it's complicated
Travels but never leaves the spot
Puts others in danger but no one gets hurt
And reaches to worlds unknown?


----------



## robert@fm (May 25, 2014)

A) He was returning a long-overdue library book; £4.50 was the fine.


----------



## robert@fm (May 25, 2014)

E) Weighty.


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> A) He was returning a long-overdue library book; £4.50 was the fine.



Well Done Robert.


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> E) Weighty.



Yes indeed Robert - remove the first and last letters and you are left with 'eight'


----------



## AlisonM (May 25, 2014)

C. The one on the left, he must have had his hair done by the one on the right.


----------



## Sally71 (May 25, 2014)

D - is the girl wearing something with her name on? (badge, necklace, t-shirt etc)

G - a map

H - a shadow


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> C. The one on the left, he must have had his hair done by the one on the right.



Well Done Alison


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> D - *is the girl wearing something with her name on? (badge, necklace, t-shirt etc)*
> 
> G - a map
> 
> H - a shadow



Well Done Sally on G and H


----------



## robert@fm (May 25, 2014)

I) A keyboard.


----------



## FergusC (May 25, 2014)

D. Teagan was the friend from university and female,  was also the mother of little Teagan.


----------



## Sally71 (May 25, 2014)

I is a computer keyboard


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> I) A keyboard.



You were on the right track so I'll give you that one - It's a computer.


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

FergusC said:


> D. Teagan was the friend from university and female,  was also the mother of little Teagan.



Well Done FergusC - everyone would assume his friend was male.


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> I is a computer keyboard



Robert just got in ahead of you and the correct answer was computer.


----------



## David H (May 25, 2014)

*Clue Time:*

*B.* *Clue:* it might come to you in a blinding flash.

*F.* *Clue:* Nothing to do with a type of selling - but the same name.

*J.* *Clue:* Like one in the wind it will surely shed some light on the matter.

*K.* *Clue:* Not unlike an extended John Lennon Hit, it sometimes runs away with you.


----------



## Andy HB (May 25, 2014)

I thought of  these answers before seeing the clues (honest)

F. Pyramid
J. Fire

Andy


----------



## David H (May 26, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> I thought of  these answers before seeing the clues (honest)
> 
> F. Pyramid
> J. Fire
> ...



Well Done F is Correct, J  is Candle (think about it)


----------



## David H (May 26, 2014)

So whose going to get B and K


----------



## David H (May 26, 2014)

*The Answers:*

*B.* *Answer:* Light

*K.* *Answer:* Imagination


----------

